# MK1 vinyl sill protectors



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a small number of clear vinyl sill protectors to save the door sills getting scratched as you get in and out had some fitted to my TTs from new and there have saved my sills from any amount of scratches when I have caught them with my shoes
Easy to fit just spray both the protector and sill with soapy ( use washing up liquid+ water ) water fit in position and squeegee flat on to the panel you can also use a hair dryer to if you need a bit of heat just to get a perfect fit at the top
Once fitted they can not been notice they are 55mm deep and run almost the full lenth of the sill below the door
£23 a set of 2inc P+P


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still a few sets left


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Have you still got any of these?
Could you post a photo of them fitted please?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes I have some left but can't really post a pick of them fitted as they are clear and there's nothing to see


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

PM sent for payment details.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Replied to your PM


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Payment sent, awaiting delivery  .....before mrs scratches the new paintwork :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PMed you back mate sorry been on nights. I covered my sills in electrical tape until I had the first lot of these made :idea:


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

So got around to fitting these at the weekend.
Thanks to Andy, Yellow_TT, for these, bit more than i wanted to pay really, but top quality and as close to invisible as you are going to get.

Never attempted fitting this type of film before, or any film, and the skills required need practice. Probably by me 3rd car it would be 100% perfect :lol: 
I found everything was looking good upto half way, then it would go out of line or want to twist slightly, so pull it back off a bit & try again, then I got finger prints underneath on the glue when I tried to peal it off again.
My 2nd side was a lot more successful and on the more important drivers side. The best tip I was given was to apply more shampoo/water mix so that it would float and not instantly grab. Then the water & air bubbles need coaxing out, I found a credit card scratched the film, best was just rubbing them out with microfiber cloth. Lots of patience and perseverance needed. Several times I felt my temper rising and thought of giving up...  
Final result on drivers side is spot on 8) , virtually invisible except for the ends which you have to hunt down to spot.
Hopefully this will prevent unsightly scratches to the sill which are visible when the doors are shut, and my OCD cannot stand :lol:

Thanks again Andy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad you got there in the end


----------



## stufearn (Mar 19, 2007)

Andy, do you have any of the sill protectors left? Happy to send you PayPal payment if avail. Cheers Stu


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes mate got some left Drop me a PM and I'll sort it out


----------



## stufearn (Mar 19, 2007)

Picked up from post office today after being away on holiday. Cheers Stu


----------



## bradley5537 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello to all,,LOST COMPLETE POWER TO CLIMATE CONTROL AND FAN on 2002 Audi Quattro TT, while trying to bypass low pressure switch, blew something in the process. Fuses are fine, replaced fan module under the battery still nothing. I was told there's no ac relay under the dash


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

stufearn said:


> Picked up from post office today after being away on holiday. Cheers Stu


----------



## tewsona (Jun 28, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yes mate got some left Drop me a PM and I'll sort it out


Hi, Do you still have some of these available? Don't have PM yet, but will monitor the thread.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes still have some left you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still a few left


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have another lot of these if anyone needs them


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Whats the current price on these?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Whats the current price on these?


£20 inc post and packing pay pal friends and family


----------



## BAD-TTS (Jul 20, 2013)

Just wanted to check if these also cover the aluminium sill trim piece with the TT logo on? If they do would be interested if you have any left.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAD-TTS said:


> Just wanted to check if these also cover the aluminium sill trim piece with the TT logo on? If they do would be interested if you have any left.


No they don't but I can check they may be big enough to fit them instead with some trimming


----------



## BAD-TTS (Jul 20, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> BAD-TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to check if these also cover the aluminium sill trim piece with the TT logo on? If they do would be interested if you have any left.
> ...


Great thank you


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAD-TTS said:


> Just wanted to check if these also cover the aluminium sill trim piece with the TT logo on? If they do would be interested if you have any left.


Checked and they could be trimmed cover the aluminum section of the sill trim


----------

